# Shoes make a Squish noise what to do ?



## 300rwhp (Sep 11, 2004)

My crocket and jones (branded as cleverly) whole cuts have started to make a squish noise ( air rushing out of the shoe) when I walk. I remember reading that this problem was due to _____ but I can not find the thread. Any suggestions please? I have had these shoes for a long time and they have only started to make this noise. 

Thank you


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*To prevent the squish sound ...*

quit walking through puddles.


----------



## 300rwhp (Sep 11, 2004)

i havent been in puddles or rain with them in almost a year. It is a air escape noise not a water noise.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

I've found that using foot powder on the offending area usually shuts it up because it fills in the gap that makes the noise. It's usually on the outer heel, but it can originate from within the shoe also. Baby powder or talcum can also work.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

I find that will go away once I've broken in the shoe.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

300rwhp:

You need you own copy of my down-loadable book, *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes* where you could instantly click on the Shoe Care Chapter and find:

*Squeaky Shoes:* the shoe's soles may be breaking down due to the rubber or synthetic material, try replacing the soles preferably with leather. Or the shank, which is made of steel, is loose or defective. Some companies make their shanks out of leather. This is an easy replacement for your shoe repairperson. Or the easiest, the tongue may be rubbing where the shoes are laced - just apply saddle soap to reduce the friction.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

300rwhp said:


> My crocket and jones (branded as cleverly) whole cuts have started to make a squish noise ( air rushing out of the shoe) when I walk. I remember reading that this problem was due to _____ but I can not find the thread. Any suggestions please? I have had these shoes for a long time and they have only started to make this noise.
> 
> Thank you


If you've got enough room in the shoe, you could try puting an insole in it. I've been able to eliminate "squish" sounds from a couple pairs that way.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Going sockless will often cause this. Wear socks or wear thicker socks. This will allow the air to escape more easily.


----------



## 300rwhp (Sep 11, 2004)

I own the ask andy cd just havent been able to check it yet. As to the shoes they are leather soled, I doubt the shank has broken down. I will play with the tounge and the lacing to see if it has any effect. 

Regards,


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Interesting problem*

And something I've never experienced.

A so far not mentioned variable is socks. What kind do you wear?

In my experience wool/wool blend socks breathe better than cotton or synthetic ones. Perhaps this property extends beyond wicking away moisture to the phenomenon
you are describing where your shoes are actually pumping air.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Gurdon said:


> And something I've never experienced.
> 
> A so far not mentioned variable is socks. What kind do you wear?
> 
> ...


See post #8


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have two pairs of shoes that intermittently do this. Both are slip-on style which I think has something to do with this. they seem to be a bit wider than necessary just above the arch of my foot. I think thicker socks would mitigate the problem but its a fit problem. Its not a traditional fit problem however, the shoes may be a bit wider in one spot than you need but otherwise feel fine on your feet. Try the sock fix and/or turn up the stereo a bit ;-) You might also try adding a few layers of tape or similar inside the shoe to fill any voids that are responsible for the bagpipe effect.


----------

